# 360 degree panorama fisheye question



## R0TT3NBURIT0 (Apr 5, 2009)

How is this done?
http://www.kekus.com/img/360fisheye.jpg
*
If you can answer this question with a tutorial it would be greatly appreciated. *

*Edit:* I have Photoshop CS4.

​


----------



## Garbz (Apr 5, 2009)

What you need is a panoramic tripod head and stitching software capable of planetary or fisheye projections. 

The panoramic tripod head is required as your panorama will be made up of objects in the background, and objects as close or closer than the tripod's own legs. If you do not rotate the lens around the nodal point you will end up with a picture full of visible parallax error.

Photoshop CS4 does not have a fisheye projection.


----------



## Kondro86 (Apr 5, 2009)

Not really sure I have never done this but I was looking it up earlier this is what I came up with: Photojojo » How to Create Your Own Planets Using Your Panoramas 


Flickr: The Miniplanetas Pool

Hope it helps. -Danny


----------



## R0TT3NBURIT0 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks that worked perfect


----------

